# Gartenumbau



## gertrude (28. Feb. 2015)

Hallo,

wir wollen unseren Garten dieses Jahr ein weinig umbauen,  doch an Ideen mangelt es nicht, aber wir haben Schwierigkeiten uns zu entscheiden welche Pflanzen wir einpflanzen sollen? 

Vielleicht habt einen Rat was sehr pflegeleicht ist, und dennoch schön aussieht?
Wir haben uns vorgestellt auch Himbeeren und Säulenobst einzupflanzen. Bei Himbeeren welche Sorte ist empfehlenswert? 

lg


----------



## der_odo (28. Feb. 2015)

Moin Gertrude,

bei Himberen musst du aufpassen, die wandern ziemlich stark. Unsere __ Himbeere mussten wir gleich im 2. Jahr umpflanzen, da sie schon aus dem Rasen gesprossen ist.
Ich habe letzten Herbst folgende Sträucher/ Kleingewächse gesetzt:

Kupfer- Felsenbirne: Amelanchier lamarckii
Säulenfelsenbirne: Amelanchier lamarckii 'Rainbow Pillar' (relativ neu auf dem deutschen Markt, noch schöner/buschiger)
Zwergkastanie: aesculus pavia koehnei (selten zu bekommen, fast nur online oder Großraum Oldenburg)


----------



## muh.gp (28. Feb. 2015)

Nie mehr Him- oder Brombeeren! Selbst 5 Jahre nach dem Entferner der Mutterpflanze kamen irgendwo irgendwelche Triebe aus dem Boden... Inzwischen hat sich das Problem erledigt und ich kaufe die Beeren im Laden...


----------



## gertrude (6. März 2015)

Ich wusste nicht das die Himbeeren so stark wandern wie es von euch beschrieben wurde. Da muss mich ich wohl nochmals damit befassen und mich informieren. Danke für diesen wichtigen Hinweis. 



der_odo schrieb:


> Kupfer- Felsenbirne: Amelanchier lamarckii
> Säulenfelsenbirne: Amelanchier lamarckii 'Rainbow Pillar' (relativ neu auf dem deutschen Markt, noch schöner/buschiger)
> Zwergkastanie: aesculus pavia koehnei (selten zu bekommen, fast nur online oder Großraum Oldenburg)



Danke für die Vorschläge, ich werde Sie zur Liste hinzufügen.  Ich liebe die Vielfalt im Garten.


----------

